# Homemade Grinder Tool Rest



## tweinke (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## brino (Jan 28, 2018)

great grinder rest....and a wonderful shop space you have! 
Lots of room, well spaced out, clean and bright.

I saw a shaper, what make/model is it?
Did you make the belt sander/grinder? I'd like to see more of that too.

Thanks for sharing!
-brino


----------



## celsoari (Jan 28, 2018)

tweinke said:


> Nice job!


thanks BRo


----------



## celsoari (Jan 28, 2018)

brino said:


> great grinder rest....and a wonderful shop space you have!
> Lots of room, well spaced out, clean and bright.
> 
> I saw a shaper, what make/model is it?
> ...


 
thanks Brino 
the Shaper is a Bastos 40 mm ( 50 years old brazilian machine)
And yes, i made the belt sander ( see the other videos on my channel on youtube)
greetings from Brazil


----------



## mikey (Jan 28, 2018)

Enjoyed your video, celsoari. It was well done and showing the build was very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## celsoari (Jan 29, 2018)

mikey said:


> Enjoyed your video, celsoari. It was well done and showing the build was very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


I thank you for the comments Mikey.
best regards 
Celso Ari from Brazil


----------

